# Bf grant 2016



## gititdone (Oct 29, 2016)

All the roads are still closed in case anyone doesnt no


----------



## Echo (Oct 29, 2016)

gititdone said:


> All the roads are still closed in case anyone doesnt no



I'm heading up there this week for the first time in two years. I'm assuming that you likely mean that the main roads through the area are open but that the smaller, unnamed woods access roads are closed?


----------



## au7126 (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks to be a repeat of last year.  Hot and lots of bugs. Bring your thermocell cause they sell out around the hunt.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 29, 2016)

au7126 said:


> Looks to be a repeat of last year.  Hot and lots of bugs. Bring your thermocell cause they sell out around the hunt.



Last year was rainy


----------



## gititdone (Oct 29, 2016)

yea all the side roads.lot of snakes bow hunts so be careful


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 29, 2016)

That is great news!


----------



## au7126 (Oct 29, 2016)

Lots of skeeters also last year


----------



## delacroix (Oct 30, 2016)

Closed roads are the best roads. They allow a larger hunt-able area.


----------



## Echo (Oct 30, 2016)

delacroix said:


> Closed roads are the best roads. They allow a larger hunt-able area.



Agreed.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2016)

I came by BFG on my way home from my Putnam land this afternoon. 

there were some dusty looking catfish with ticks on them hitch hiking for a ride anywhere north or wet. 


Best of luck to yall fellers.  Yall may not get to have a campfire this time if it doesnt rain.


----------

